# Wotofo Sapor RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/7/16)

Wotofo Sapor Two Post Top Airflow RTA




Wotofo's Sapor Two Post RTA transfers over the widely beloved top airflow concept from the Sapor RDA and integrates it into a flavor orientated compact system that features a two post build deck, ample building room, and streamlined overall aesthetic. Sapor measures 22mm in diameter and features a shorter overall profile, with a tank reservoir of 2 milliliters that is filled via the threaded top fill access. The Sapor RTA retains the same airflow concept as the Sapor RDA, with air entering the system through two 8mm by 2mm airslots and then redirected down into six airholes positioned directly leading into the chamber. The positioning of the airflow at the top of the chassis also dramatically reduces issues with leaking and flooding, and with the ability to close the wicking port system, makes for a great travel RTA. Markings located at the base of the chassis ensure that users can accurately position the airflow above each half of the build deck. Inside the chamber, each terminal of the two post measures 2mm in diameter. Quad wicking ports with a removable and adjustable wicking ring ensure easily assembled wicking configurations. Manufactured out of stainless steel and glass, the visual aesthetic of the Sapor RTA presents clean lines with practically universal compatibility, accented by the softly rounded drip tip. With the integration and modernization of the classic Sapor RDA airflow into a rebuildable tank atomizer platform, the Wotofo Sapor Two Post RTA is a system that presents a well balanced performance range with an emphasis on flavor.

Product Features:
22mm Diameter
Sapor Top Airflow
8mm by 2mm Each Airslot
Enters The Build Chamber Through Six Airholes
Highly Resistant to Flooding and Leaking
Airflow Alignment Markings Ensure Consistent
Two Post Build Deck
Two Terminals Per Post
2mm Diameter Terminals
Side Mounted Hex Screws
Unique Top Airflow System Conducive to Flavor
Four Channel Wicking System
Adjustable Wicking Ring
6mm Half Circles
PEEK Insulator
Adjustable Wicking Ports
Top Fill System
2ml Tank Reservoir
Dual Fill Ports
Independent Tank and Deck
Gold Plated 510 Connection

Product Includes:
One Wotofo Sapor Two Post RTA
One Additional Glass Tank Section
Extra O-Ring and Screw Pack
User Manual

*Check them out here:*
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-wotofo-sapor-rta​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/7/16)

Find it weird that it holds less juice than the serpent mini. Hmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

